# Echo vs Husky



## Jay106n (May 28, 2015)

Which saw would you go with?

Husqvarna Rancher 55.5cc 2-Cycle 20-in Gas Chainsaw $449
http://www.lowes.com/pd_192741-86886-455+RANCHER_1z0wgez__?productId=3019190&pl=1

or 

Echo CS-590-20
20 in. 59.8 cc Gas Chainsaw $399
http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-20-in-59-8-cc-Gas-Chainsaw-CS-590-20/204088613


----------



## TommyTally (May 28, 2015)

You probably can't go wrong with either one of them. I've never run a Husqvarna, but I do like my echo.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 28, 2015)

I'd go with the Husqvarna. I own that model, but managed to pick one up off craigslist brand new in box for $325. I have to warn you - This thread is most likely going to turn into "Well if you spend $100 more you can get so or so".


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (May 28, 2015)

If you are willing to spend $450, take a look at the Husqvarna 545. You can find new ones for that price on eBay with free shipping.


----------



## Jay106n (May 28, 2015)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> If you are willing to spend $450, take a look at the Husqvarna 545. You can find new ones for that price on eBay with free shipping.



Thanks for the tip


----------



## Giles (May 28, 2015)

I would never buy a new chainsaw from a big box store. Reputable dealer will match or beat their price and set the saw up.
Don't put a lot of value in either factory warranty. Warranty is written to protect them--not you!


----------



## ccmac (May 28, 2015)

I have an Echo CS-550 and it has been a very good saw so far. Starts easier than my Stihl ever did. I would prefer my chain oiler put out more oil than it does, I have it adjusted to the max and I feel like the bar will occasionally get dry. Other than that complaint it has been good to me.


----------



## KenLockett (May 28, 2015)

Jay106n said:


> Which saw would you go with?
> 
> Husqvarna Rancher 55.5cc 2-Cycle 20-in Gas Chainsaw $449
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_192741-86886-455 RANCHER_1z0wgez__?productId=3019190&pl=1
> ...


Better warranty on the Echo.  I have an Echo blower with 5 year warranty from Home Depot.  Dealer replaced carburetor after 4 plus years with no problem.  Husky only 2 year warranty and I have 450 and had difficult time finding dealer that would repair bad oil pump under warranty.


----------



## jnaumuk (May 28, 2015)

Echo, and I would buy from whoever had the best price.


----------



## Wildo (May 28, 2015)

HERE IS WHAT YOU NEED FOR ONLY $500!


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-394xp-price-reduced-500-00-shipped.280557/


----------



## drz1050 (May 28, 2015)

I have the Echo 590, have been very happy with it. I bought from my local dealer instead of a big box store. The price was the same, but he swapped out the 20" bar to an Oregon Pro Match at no charge, set up the carb and gave me an extra chain. 

I did a bunch of reading before I got it... at this price point, the Echo beats Husky at everything. The Husky is just $50 more due to the name... imo.

Some good threads over at the arborist forums too.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 28, 2015)

I have an echo, but my next saw will be a stihl, I hope this helps.....


----------



## drz1050 (May 29, 2015)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I have an echo, but my next saw will be a stihl, I hope this helps.....



Mind if I ask why? With a sharp chain, I've never really wished mine would cut much faster. For the long cutting sessions though, something lighter would be kinda nice. If I had to be nitpicky, that would be my only complaint.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 29, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> Mind if I ask why? With a sharp chain, I've never really wished mine would cut much faster. For the long cutting sessions though, something lighter would be kinda nice. If I had to be nitpicky, that would be my only complaint.



Once you use a bigger pro saw you'll understand. Long cutting sessions with a smaller saw turn into short sessions with a real saw.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 29, 2015)

I own a Husky 359 w/ 20" bar, and love it! bought it at true dealer. The lowes Husky is a reduced price/ quality husky, I would personally buy either big box store saws, your buying something that was re engineered to meet a certain base prices, parts that are magnesium are now aluminum, aluminum parts on a reg saw are plastic. Just be aware of that.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 29, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> I own a Husky 359 w/ 20" bar, and love it! bought it at true dealer. The lowes Husky is a reduced price/ quality husky, I would personally buy either big box store saws, your buying something that was re engineered to meet a certain base prices, parts that are magnesium are now aluminum, aluminum parts on a reg saw are plastic. Just be aware of that.



The 455 that lowes sells is the exact same 455 that my local dealer also sells.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 29, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> The 455 that lowes sells is the exact same 455 that my local dealer also sells.



Sure, but neither is a 359.


----------



## Hickorynut (May 29, 2015)

I have the echo 600-p which is basically the same as the 590 except for a better handle etc. and it is an impressive saw. Starts easy, powerful and oils great, just a little heavy for me.  The 590 is the same saw really.  I have a husky 353 and love it too.  Not sure the rancher is of the same quality though.  So, I would take the echo and agree if you can get it at a dealer you would be way better off.


----------



## BlackGreyhounds (May 29, 2015)

Echo. No question for me.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 29, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> Sure, but neither is a 359.



What are you even talking about? They don't make the 359 anymore, pay attention. If they did make the 359, it would be the EXACT same saw that both lowes, and a local dealer would sell.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 30, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> What are you even talking about? They don't make the 359 anymore, pay attention. If they did make the 359, it would be the EXACT same saw that both lowes, and a local dealer would sell.



Now now, take it easy.  The guy you were addressing wasn't comparing a dealer's 455 to a Lowe's 455, though I see how you could read that implication into his comment if you were reading a little too fast (as I am prone to do).  His first sentence, however, was:



kennyp2339 said:


> I own a Husky 359 w/ 20" bar, and love it! bought it at true dealer.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 30, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> Now now, take it easy.  The guy you were addressing wasn't comparing a dealer's 455 to a Lowe's 455, though I see how you could read that implication into his comment if you were reading a little too fast (as I am prone to do).  His first sentence, however, was:



I don't need to re read anything, you do. He wrote that lowes Huskys were "re-engineered" to be sold at lowes - That is incorrect.


----------



## KenLockett (May 30, 2015)

Dude take it easy


----------



## claydogg84 (May 30, 2015)

KenLockett said:


> Dude take it easy



I would rather risk looking like a jerk than sit idly and watch incorrect information/bad advice being given.


----------



## cachunko (May 30, 2015)

Well, congrats.  You look like a jerk.  And regardless of your information, people probably aren't going to take your opinions seriously   No need to be rude.


----------



## Jay106n (May 30, 2015)

I went to my local Stihl dealer today, they had a 43cc for $350 and a 50cc for $450


----------



## claydogg84 (May 30, 2015)

Jay106n said:


> I went to my local Stihl dealer today, they had a 43cc for $350 and a 50cc for $450



The Stihl MS290, or I believe it's a 291 now would be comparable to the 455 Rancher, spec wise.


----------



## drz1050 (May 30, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Once you use a bigger pro saw you'll understand. Long cutting sessions with a smaller saw turn into short sessions with a real saw.



I've used 60cc-ish pro saws a few times. I still like my Echo for my usage. It starts up easier too. 

Yeah they're slightly faster, but not significant. MAYBE one second faster through a big log. A sharp vs dull chain makes a much bigger difference. 

No desire for a bigger 80cc or something saw. The 60 is heavy enough, and a 20" bar cuts 90% of what I do just fine. The other 10% I cut halfway, roll it and cut the other half. No problem. If I was to get another saw, it'd be a lighter, 40cc-ish or so one.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 30, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> I've used 60cc-ish pro saws a few times. I still like my Echo for my usage. It starts up easier too.
> 
> Yeah they're slightly faster, but not significant. MAYBE one second faster through a big log. A sharp vs dull chain makes a much bigger difference.
> 
> No desire for a bigger 80cc or something saw. The 60 is heavy enough, and a 20" bar cuts 90% of what I do just fine. The other 10% I cut halfway, roll it and cut the other half. No problem. If I was to get another saw, it'd be a lighter, 40cc-ish or so one.



I've only got the 455 and the 372xp to compare. I can tell you that the difference between these 2 saws is ridiculous. I'll eventually replace the 455 with either a 562xp or a MS362.


----------



## Mike Fromme (May 30, 2015)

The ms362c-m is awesome


----------



## thedriver (May 30, 2015)

I just got an Echo 590 and spent the entire day cutting with it, mostly 18" to 24" logs. I was highly impressed with how well it got the job done. tons of power, adjustable oiler, easy starts every time. this 590 really ROCKS. I don't think you can beat this saw for the money.  my friend Jim who worked with me today has a slightly smaller Stihl, had a bit of saw envy. we found no down side to this saw.  go for it.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 10, 2015)

Another excellent candidate in the 60 cc range: Dolmar PS-6100. When mine was brand-new, we ran it side-by-side with my 455 at a GTG. No comparison. 

With "strato" engine & 27 oz tank, great endurance too. Easy access for servicing, vice Stihl. Pro-quality saw, with excellent price. Takes widely-available K095-mount bar, and handles 24-incher just fine. Double-D carb tool for (H).


----------



## Hardwood Hunter (Jun 24, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Another excellent candidate in the 60 cc range: Dolmar PS-6100. When mine was brand-new, we ran it side-by-side with my 455 at a GTG. No comparison.
> 
> With "strato" engine & 27 oz tank, great endurance too. Easy access for servicing, vice Stihl. Pro-quality saw, with excellent price. Takes widely-available K095-mount bar, and handles 24-incher just fine. Double-D carb tool for (H).


 Comparing a pro 60cc saw to a homeowner 55cc is like putting a NFL player into a high school game.  Not even valid.  The Dolmar is almost 50% more in price so you had better get something for all of those clams.

Pricewise a 455 and Echo 590 are closer and the Echo is a much better saw in all aspects.  This coming from a guy who only owns Swedish saws.


----------



## Hardwood Hunter (Jun 24, 2015)

Mike Fromme said:


> The ms362c-m is awesome


Is it the GOAT?


----------



## CTYank (Jun 27, 2015)

Hardwood Hunter said:


> Comparing a pro 60cc saw to a homeowner 55cc is like putting a NFL player into a high school game.  Not even valid.  The Dolmar is almost 50% more in price so you had better get something for all of those clams.
> 
> Pricewise a 455 and Echo 590 are closer and the Echo is a much better saw in all aspects.  This coming from a guy who only owns Swedish saws.



Yes, it *is *a valid option, when you amortize those bux over the lifetime of the equipment. Considering the productivity gains of a 6100 vs a 455r, ditto good payback.(In fact, the 455 is NOT a "homeowner" saw- it's a cut or two above that.) I ran a 455 for years, got it at a great price as a factory refurb from VMInnovations. Then I tried a Dolmar 6100, and it was true love at first cut. It literally turned circles around the 455, and it's only gotten better over the last year as it's broken in. So, yeah, I got a whole spitload for those few extra bux. And a bud really likes having that 455, a huge step up for him from his Stihl 250, which he recently sold. Win, win.

In a bunch of contexts here, the Dolmar is an excellent value.

Those new Echo/Shindaiwas are very nice, for the price. Relative to my values, the 6100 has them covered. Yes, I've tried them side-by-side. The version of the 59 cc Echo you'd likely most want, the CS-620P, goes for ~$100 more than the Dolmar 6100- reality check.

Where'd you get the "50% more" re prices? More like 28%. Value judgments involve a whole set of metrics, which are often personal. Football & chainsaw metaphors? C'mon.


----------



## Hardwood Hunter (Jun 27, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Yes, it *is *a valid option, when you amortize those bux over the lifetime of the equipment. Considering the productivity gains of a 6100 vs a 455r, ditto good payback.(In fact, the 455 is NOT a "homeowner" saw- it's a cut or two above that.) I ran a 455 for years, got it at a great price as a factory refurb from VMInnovations. Then I tried a Dolmar 6100, and it was true love at first cut. It literally turned circles around the 455, and it's only gotten better over the last year as it's broken in. So, yeah, I got a whole spitload for those few extra bux. And a bud really likes having that 455, a huge step up for him from his Stihl 250, which he recently sold. Win, win.
> 
> In a bunch of contexts here, the Dolmar is an excellent value.
> 
> ...



C'mon?   Did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed or something?

BTW I'm sorry, my math was way off.  It's actually only 47.37% different from the prices I've seen around here.  ($560 vs $380). Forgive me.

It's a quite valid metaphor.  Sorry if you don't like the NFL.  Some folks aren't going to spend big bucks to cut 2-4 cords a year so they can brag about their pro saw cutting circles around a cheap homeowner saw (yes homeowner).  And BTW nobody is talking about the Echo 620.   For under $400 the 590 is a screaming deal.    Interesting that the guy wants a homeowner saw and you are pushing something well beyond his original budget.   A few months back it seemed that you felt that a Poulan 5020 was the only answer to any saw question. 

I agree judgements are personal.  I've seen you throw a whole "spitload" of negativity towards Stihl on here and bias toward a handful of brands that you own.  Opportunity favors the open mind.


----------

